# UK Ancestry + Dependant Visa (Defacto, unmarried partner) – Our experience & Tips



## grannywobbly (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello! This forum has helped myself and my partner so much with our UK Visa applications that I thought it was only fair to share our own experiences, the documents we included and our tips for a successful application.

My partner, who I am going to call Applicant 1, qualifies for a UK Ancestry Visa as his Grandfather was born in the UK. I am the defacto (unmarried) partner, who applied for a Dependant (More than 6 Months) Visa to travel to the UK with my partner on his ancestry Visa. I am calling myself Applicant 2. We both live in Australia and have successfully received our Ancestry and Dependant Visas for the UK.

*Step 1: The Online Application Process*

Applicant 1: Had little issue with the online Ancestry Visa application process. We did contact UKVI to ask questions about whether we should put our living costs in AUD or GBP – we ended up stating AUD in each answer unless it specifically asked for GBP. We also asked if our expected travel date had to be exact – the answer was no, an estimate of around when we were leaving was fine. In the final ‘Additional Info’ section, we mentioned that this application was being submitted in conjunction with a Dependant Visa application, and included the GWF reference number for Applicant 2.

Applicant 2: Had more issues with the online Dependant (More than 6 months) Visa application. There is a section in the online application which must be completed which asks you to enter the details for your UK Sponsor – and ‘partner’ is not listed as an option. I put down ‘Friend’ as my sponsor, and then in the Additional Info section at the end of the overall application I explained that my friend was actually my defacto partner, and included his GWF reference number for his Ancestry Visa application. The application also asks you to fill out a UK Job Sponsor – I completed this by just typing ‘Not Applicable – Dependant Ancestry Application’ into each box that needed to be completed.

Tips: We contacted the UKVI helpline on several occasions. We found the email help service far more useful and effective than the phone service (the email service is also free). The difficulty with the email service is that you can only enter a maximum of 500 characters each time. That said, we usually found that they responded to our email inquiries within 1-2 business days, and most of the time they provided sufficient answers to our questions. If they didn’t provide a sufficient answer, we would reword our question and email it to them again, or we would use the phone service. The main difficulty with the phone service was understanding the people on the other end. Everyone we spoke with had heavy accents that made it very difficult to understand what they were saying. We had to ask them to repeat themselves on several occasions, and sometimes had to give up on the call altogether. For both the phone and email service, try to keep your questions worded as simply and straightforwardly as possible.

*Step 2: In-Person Appointment/Interview*

Once we had successfully completed and submitted our online application, we booked, paid for and attended our in-person interview with VFS. Here is a list of the supporting documents we included in our applications:

Applicant 1:

Completed and signed online visa application
1x Passport photo
Letter of Introduction including description of why Applicant 1 wants to live in the UK, a brief summary of his relationship with Applicant 2, a brief summary of Applicant 1’s employment history and overview of Applicant 1’s ability to financially support himself and Applicant 2 while in the UK
Birth Certificate
Father’s Birth Certificate
Grandfather’s Birth Certificate
CV
Academic Record
Payslips
Bank-stamped bank account records for the past 3 months
Sample job ads of jobs in the UK that Applicant 1 would be eligible to apply for

Applicant 2:

_General_

Table of contents listing all the supporting documents contained in the application
Introductory letter which introduced myself, provided a history of my relationship with Applicant 1 (including how we met, our living arrangements, when we officially became a ‘defacto’ couple, our financial arrangements, and our social lives together, and that we see our relationship as being genuine and continuing for a long period of time), and outlined my reasons for wanting to move to the UK.
Signed letter from Applicant 1 which explained that he was in fact my defacto partner and that he intends to support me financially while we live in the UK.

_Proof of Identity_

Completed and signed online visa application
1x Passport photo
Original birth certificate
CV
Academic record

_Proof of relationship with Applicant 1_

‘Couples’ Private health insurance statements which had both Applicant 1 & 2’s name on it
Travel insurance statements covering both Applicant 1 & 2
Superannuation statements evidencing that Applicant 1 was the nominated beneficiary in the case of Applicant 2’s death
Completed Tax Returns which listed Applicant 1 as the defacto partner of Applicant 2
Evidence of domestic and international travel jointly undertaken by Applicant 1 & 2 (including flight itineraries with both of our names on it and hotel bookings with both of our names listed)
Bank statements evidencing regular transactions between Applicant 1 and Applicant 2 (as we do not have a joint account)
Statutory declaration from a mutual friend stating that Applicant 1 and 2 were a legitimate couple, and that the friend had known us to be a couple for over 5 years
Invitations and cards which we had kept over the years which listed both Applicant 1 and Applicant 2 on them
25 photographs evidencing the duration of Applicant 1 and 2’s relationship. On the back of each photo I wrote the date and location where the photo was taken. I tried to include photos from regular intervals over the entire period of our relationship, up until very recently.
Letter from the Electoral Commission updating my address to be the same as Applicant 1’s
An assortment of other official letters which listed my address as being the same as Applicant 1’s (e.g. employment offers posted to Applicant 1’s address, work payment summaries mailed to Applicant 1’s address)

*Step 3: Collecting your processed application*

We didn’t have any problems with submitting these documents in-person during our interviews at VFS. We booked our appointments for the same time and date and explained that we were applying together. You get charged another fee while at the appointment for having your application processed and your biometrics taken. VFS put both of our applications together and posted them to Manila, and told us to expect a response in about 2-3 weeks. We received an email response after about 7 working days which said that our visas were being dispatched and to collect our applications from VFS after 3 working days of receiving the email. The email was very short and unclear though – we still weren’t entirely sure if our applications had both been successful.

Tip: We went in to VFS after 3 working days to collect our applications but were told they hadn’t arrived yet. VFS will actually send you an email once your applications are ready to be picked up – it is worth waiting for this email before going to collect your processed application.

I’m happy to answer any questions about our experience as well. A very big thank you to this forum for all the help that you have given us for our application!!! :yo:


----------



## AAMAB (Oct 13, 2014)

My wife and I have also just gone through the UK Ancestry Visa and Dependant application in Australia and wish we had found this forum and your guide before we applied. We were fortunate in that I had a job offer from my current employer which helped eliminate some work in the application process. We found the phone service was not a patch on the email service and as you say the email is free. We did find the online application via the UK Gov web site for the dependant was not as clear as maybe it could be but we managed to navigate our way. We too made reference on both application to the other application and had our appointment at VFS booked for same date and time. Staff at VFS were fantastic and helped get everything finalised at the appointment. We received our Visa'a back within about 7-10 days and are now looking forward to living in the UK for the next few years.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

*financial requirements*

Hi,
my partner and I applying for the exact same visa, our only difference is he is a British citizen. Question, how did you meet the financial requirements assuming you didn't have a job offer in the UK (nor did your partner) or you have £16,000 in savings?! Thanks!


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi,
Sorry, desparately seeking how you covered the financial requirements?!
Thanks,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need job offer for UK ancestry visa. But how are you qualifying for ancestry visa? If your partner is British, he doesn't need a visa. So you only need ancestry visa for yourself. All you need financially is around £5,000 in savings to get you established in UK with a home, a job etc until you start earning.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

*Which Visa!?!*

Hi Joppa,
No i am an australian and my partner is british (we both live in australia). i dont qualify for the ancestry visa so im applying for the unmarried partner visa. I was confused as 'Grannywobbly' doesnt specify how theyre meeting the financial requirements as they dont appear to have job offers in the UK? what is this 'Dependant (More than 6 Months) Visa' visa she speaks of??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

OP's situation is completely different from yours. OP qualifies for ancestry visa, and their partner for ancestry dependant visa, neither carries financial requirement.
You are a non-EEA family member of a British citizen, and must meet the financial requirement of £18,600 income, or savings, a combination of both.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

*Advice ...more needed*

I see....this visa is very confusing, I thought a British citizen would have alot more power than ancestry. Anyway, so my sponsor and I will head over for a holiday in May as we have weddings to attend in June and July in the UK. I will then fly back to Australia in August once my sponor has a job and a house (in both our names of course) and apply for the visa back in Australia. Is there anyway I can apply for the visa in Europe or somewhere closer than Australia? Any advise appreciated


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

gigisweden said:


> I see....this visa is very confusing, I thought a British citizen would have alot more power than ancestry. Anyway, so my sponsor and I will head over for a holiday in May as we have weddings to attend in June and July in the UK. I will then fly back to Australia in August once my sponor has a job and a house (in both our names of course) and apply for the visa back in Australia. Is there anyway I can apply for the visa in Europe or somewhere closer than Australia? Any advise appreciated


No. You can only apply from your home country or normal place of residence if you are living in another country on a long term visa. In your case, you will have to apply from Australia.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

*me again*

Oh good, so I look forward to a couple of long haul flights. How fun. Will it look badly on myself that I have literally just left the UK and applied? I might give it a couple of weeks before submitting my visa, if not I'll be going from the airport to the visa office. Can I apply online in the UK and just go back to Aus for my appointment? Not really keen on being separated from my partner for too long.
One question tho, we've been together for 3 years so far, living together for 2 and 2 month now, do they take the time we spend in the UK into account (ie when Im there on a tourist visa)? We're over the 2 years akin to marriage time anyway so its not an issue, im just wondering.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It doesn't matter how soon you apply after returning to Australia. You can apply online once you arrive in Australia. 

Time on a visitor visa is visiting, not living together. It doesn't count.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

One more question, whilst I am in Australia for the 3-4 weeks will they look at that badly? I mean we'll skype whilst we're away etc bit its a forced separation so i dont see why it would hurt our application? 

THANKS so much for all this. Its such a stressy process.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi, I am a little worried as we will be travelling and not living together in may June and july in the lead up to our application in august. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not if you can explain it's for jobs reason, or because you have to apply for your visa etc.


----------



## NZer (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, 

Me and my partner are in the exact same situation as Applicant 1 and 2, this forum has really helped clarify some of the queries and worries I had. So thanks heaps. 

I had a few questions regarding living together for 2 years part.

Me and my partner have been together for 6 years, and have lived together for almost 2 years we will have lived together for 2 years this May 2015. 
Me and him plan to lodge our application at end of March (2015) as we're planning to travel in June this year, so we need our visas complete by then. I'm worried that this 2 almost 2 month period will fail my application... 

Any thoughts on this, maybe i am better off to just apply for a working 2 year visa.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, applying 2 months short of living together for 2 years is a risky bet especially as the reason is because you want to travel-not work related or for compassionate reasons. If you haven't used your Tier 5 Youth Mobility option you should consider that or change your travel plans.


----------



## NZer (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi thanks for your speedy response. Me and him have actually lived together for a long time, we just stayed with his parents, and didn't have to contribute to rent. We don't have proof of this, as we only moved into an apartment of our own in May 2013. 

Me and my him will actually be living together until June 2015 ( right before we leave for travel, we want our visa in the UK to begin on August the 3rd, which is when we settle there). The problem is that our application for a visa has to be made 3 months prior to June. Which means that at the time that we apply, we dont have proof that we have been living together for more than 2 years. 

Do you have to prove that its been 2 years or more at the time you apply for you visa, or would they take the fact that we'll be living together until we settle in London on August the 3rd. 

We do have a joint account that is over 2 years old, and can prove that our relationship is genuine ( as one would expect when you've been with someone for 6 years)

Thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Why do you have to apply 3 months before June?


----------



## NZer (Mar 10, 2015)

because we leave NZ on the 23rd June for holiday, we want to travel before settling down in the UK on 3rd AUgust. 

It suggested on the UKVI website that applications can be made up to 3 months before travel, we thought it might be better to allow more time. 

I suppose I could apply after May 17th (which is when we first moved in officially and we can prove this) and then pay extra for the priority Visa which would be quicker. I just worry that I'm leaving it too close to June 23rd (our leaving date)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you want to get your visa to live in UK together, or do you want to go on a holiday? It's the question of priority. There will be plenty of chance to travel together in future.


----------



## NZer (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes we will travel before we settle down in London, we've booked out tickets to travel for 6 weeks before we stop in London to find jobs and settle down. 

We leave NZ on the 23 June, travel across the US and then our final stop is London. (where we will live)

We booked our tickets before we got our visas.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They do say don't book tickets till you get your visa. While processing time for ancestry visa is reasonable, 2-3 weeks, there is always a possibility of delay. Now that you have booked your tickets, you just have to apply and hope for the best.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

How are you going to travel if they have your passport?


----------



## NZer (Mar 10, 2015)

Well that's why we are applying 3 months in advance. By the time we leave, our passports will have arrived. We're lodging our Visa application this month. 

Yeah I know they don't suggest we buy tickets, but out tickets to travel we're going to be double the price, had we waited. 

We should have an answer in 3 months time? Thats the maximum they would take.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes but missing your flight because visa application takes longer than expected will cost you even more.


----------



## gigisweden (Feb 21, 2015)

*Lease Issue*

Hi,
Sorry, I have another question. My partner and I have been living together since Jan 2013 BUT we dont have a lease agreement for 2013. We lived in a share house and I wasnt on the lease but I was on the utility bills eg water and I transferred cash to my partner for rent etc. Will this be enough or do we have to have a lease? We only opened a joint bank account in November 2013.....I have letter from my old landlord stating the date I moved out and from the flatmate stating that I moved in also....plus mail that went to that address also.....


----------



## chiefteaofficer (May 27, 2014)

NZer said:


> Well that's why we are applying 3 months in advance. By the time we leave, our passports will have arrived. We're lodging our Visa application this month.
> 
> Yeah I know they don't suggest we buy tickets, but out tickets to travel we're going to be double the price, had we waited.
> 
> We should have an answer in 3 months time? Thats the maximum they would take.


There is no guarantee that they will process visas within the time frame they give on the website. Those are the guidelines they give you and in general they aim not to go over whatever number they give you for a specified visa, but that doesn't mean it can't happen. Last year (you can look back and see) people were regularly waiting months and months for various types of visas. They had a horrible backup, staff shortage, all kinds of issues going on with the Home Office. Many people's spouse visas took very near the full 6 months to process, some on this forum noted theirs took longer. There are times of the year where applications also build up and get much worse. There just aren't any guarantees you will have your visa by a certain date, no matter how much planning you do. 

Hopefully this doesn't happen again for the sake of anyone who might be applying, especially those who would be forced to be kept apart from their families because of it. It was one of the most stressful things I ever experienced in my life, personally.


----------



## NZer (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Joppa, 

So I don't have to prove that my partner can support me? (he is eligible for Ancestry Visa & I'll be his unmarried dependent) ... 

Do you think that it would be worth showing how much money he earns at his current job here in NZ? 

Neither him or me have visas to the UK yet.


----------



## Ldawg (Mar 23, 2015)

*Allowed to work?*

Hi there - really useful post thank you. We're in a similar situation. Can you confirm, as applicant number 2 are / were you allowed to work in the UK? Hoping it's a yes and the financial support from applicant 1 is simply during set up?


----------

